# Frankcos' 2nd Journal. Il Diavolo, Master Kush, Skunk #1, Fruity Cronic Juice,



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone. So I have decided to finally get my second journal going. Here is the situation..
  I have, 1 Master Kush fem, 1 Skunk#1 fem, 1 Fruity Chronic Juice fem, They went to flower on 3/25.  1 Il Diavolo auto fem.(showed day 28 from seed.I also have several good bagseed in various stages of flower between 2-5 weeks in. I am keeping a very close eye on all bagseed as I have already pulled a couple of hermies.
  I had experimented with 2 hydro buckets this time around and I was very impressed, unfortunately both plants were male. But I will definitely be giving them another go.The rest of my plants are in FFOF running the FF Nute trio, and molasses for the 12/12 girls.
  I currently have a veg room running on 24/0 floros. The lights are about 2 inches off the tops of the plants. In the 12/12 flower room I have a 400watt hps and 4 300watt equiv cfl's.When I get some more money I will be getting more efficient lights. I have in and out going ventilation in both rooms. My temps run about 75 degrees. I also have a humidifier that I run when I need it. 
  Yesterday I took 2 clones a piece from the MK,skunk,and the Juice plant so I hope they root and thrive like there mommy.
   My oldest girls are 33 days into flower and are getting stinkier by the day. I have been buying from a friend for several months now And I am looking forward to a few fresh jars of my own.
   Please give me any feedback you see fit, I can take it , good or bad..lol. Green Mojo to you all...


----------



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

Master Kush


----------



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

skunk #1





 The clones


 Il diavolo


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 11, 2011)

my buddy is growing out that fruity cronic juice, his is from delicious seeds i believe, it's about 6/7 weeks of flower and it's definatly something i'm gunna grow in the future


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2011)

:ciao:  mojo for the grow...Ladies look Great...Ill be looking in from time to time. untill then take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 11, 2011)

Good to know that someone else is having success with the fruity chronic juice, I had never heard of it before I got it as a freebie..


Thanks 4u. This is my best setup so far.Best looking plants so far too.I love this forum, I didn't know my arse from my elbow when it came to growing before I found you folks, now I get better at it and learn even more each cycle. I can't wait to sample the smoke.Green Mojo and safety backatcha.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

dude, that looks like some killer stretch on that Il Diavolo; flowering nicely I see! I'm hoping that the new seed I ordered for this strain has the same pheno as the last one I had, and not this lanky look! I'm not knocking your plant by no means, just the pheno:rofl:!


----------



## frankcos (Apr 11, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> dude, that looks like some killer stretch on that Il Diavolo; flowering nicely I see! I'm hoping that the new seed I ordered for this strain has the same pheno as the last one I had, and not this lanky look! I'm not knocking your plant by no means, just the pheno:rofl:!


Its cool man I think she is lanky too. I think it might have to do with the fact that I switch her into my veg room while my flower room is dark, She isn't getting the light she likes in the veg room.It was real stretchy before showing sex though too,who knows.. As long as she smokes good I will be happy.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2011)

In the 3rd pic in the 3rd post, the plant is clawing...can anyone tell me what causes this and how to fix??

Great looking plants, think I'll pull up a chair if it's ok!


----------



## frankcos (Apr 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> In the 3rd pic in the 3rd post, the plant is clawing...can anyone tell me what causes this and how to fix??
> 
> Great looking plants, think I'll pull up a chair if it's ok!


I think that it might have had the droops because she was due to be watered the day I took the pictures and I didn't notice it today when I checked on them. Sure, pull up a seat, the more the merrier.

:48:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> In the 3rd pic in the 3rd post, the plant is clawing...can anyone tell me what causes this and how to fix??
> 
> Great looking plants, think I'll pull up a chair if it's ok!


over nute can cause claw... Some def. will as well I believe... But I know that over nute will cause, especially in flower! I had a plant once (bagseed) which I over-fed throughout it's life... Never burned, but got REALLY dark green and "clawed" like this... Hope this helps Rod!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

What is clawing?


----------



## frankcos (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is what the girls look like as of today. The furthest along are into their 6th week of 12/12. To me the trichs on the 6 week girls still look mostly clear but some are starting to turn a little cloudy. They are bagseed so I have no clue how long they will take all I can do is watch and wait. The skunk #1 just yesterday showed a pistil after being in 12/12 for 21 days, I think the fact that I topped her a few days before I decided to make the switch might have something to do with her slow start. The Master Kush and Fruity Chronic Juice that went into 12/12 when the Skunk did are starting to form pretty little buds.Most of the others are still only a few weeks in and are coming along nicely.They all have such different smells and characteristics. I hope to place another order in time for the outdoor season. Do any of you North Easterners have experience with a strain that might do well in the New England Outdoors?


----------



## frankcos (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## frankcos (Apr 17, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> What is clawing?


He was referring to the way the leaves kind of bent downward and in, in the picture. Looks kind of like a birds claw.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 21, 2011)

Had the day off today so I decided to post some more pictures. I am getting very excited...


----------



## frankcos (Apr 21, 2011)

Some of my numbers might be a day or 2 off, I am stoned and got a little confused while resizing and labeling pics.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Frankco they are lookin good :aok: Hang in there mate mojo to help em out!


----------



## frankcos (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank Moses im in it for the long haul this time around. I was desperate and chopped early last grow. Ain't happenin this time..


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

That il diavolo is looking pretty nasty you!:cool2: about how long she been flowering for you? I'd guess 24-25 days or so? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect out of mine... I'm interested in seeing yours finish out!


----------



## frankcos (Apr 22, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> That il diavolo is looking pretty nasty you!:cool2: about how long she been flowering for you? I'd guess 24-25 days or so? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect out of mine... I'm interested in seeing yours finish out!


She has been showing for 30 days, I put her into 12/12 for a few days like you had suggested and that kicked her into gear. She is starting to look real nice. I will take some more pics of her my next day off.Peace   

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking good, my friend!!


----------



## frankcos (Apr 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looking good, my friend!!


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 26, 2011)

So, I Pulled out my back yesterday. After a trip to the doctors I was given some muscle relaxers for the spasms and a week off of work. I am not the type to stay in bed, so I managed to get to my room this afternoon and snap some pictures.  

All the ladies are looking very healthy and are from 4 weeks to 8 weeks of flower. The fruity Chronic Juice and the Master Kush have been flowering heavy for a few weeks now. The Skunk #1 just started to kick into high gear this week, almost over night it seemed.

I couldn't find any decent weed around,over Easter Weekend and one of the bagseed plants had lots of amber trichs, so I chopped her trimmed her and hung her to dry. I have to say I am very pleased with the quick dry results and can't wait to sample the finish product. It also helped my back pain a lot.

As Far as the Il Diavolo, she too has also had a mojor growth spurt this week. I had her in 24 hours of light up until a few days ago, I decided to switch her to 12/12 and see what happened. Well she seems to like it better as her buds have almost doubled in size and the lower buds have almost grown to the top cola buds. She is triched right out but they all are still clear to mostly cloudy. I also took a sample off of her yesterday and quick dried it. She was a good head buzz but has a ways to go yet.I think she has got alot of potential with a few more weeks of 12/12. Here are the Pics.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope your back gets better soon mate, your ladies are lookin good :aok:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 27, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I hope your back gets better soon mate, your ladies are lookin good :aok:


I hope so too, I appreciate the kind words.:48:


----------



## kytsam (May 6, 2011)

Hey frankcos sexy ladie's you got there!  was wondering is the diavolo finished yet and if it is hat was the yeild of?


----------



## frankcos (May 7, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Hey frankcos sexy ladie's you got there!  was wondering is the diavolo finished yet and if it is hat was the yeild of?


Yes it did finish, I have been busy and haven't updated. She only produced about 11 grams dry.It was my first auto and I think next time I could do alot better.She was stretchy. The smoke is real sweet though. Real good head high. I will be updating this weekend with the rest. Thanks for checkin in.


----------



## frankcos (May 8, 2011)

So here is the latest update if anyone is following along. I harvested the Il Diavolo last week. I ended up with only 11 grams dry off of her. The smoke is pretty good but could be a lot better.It was my first auto and I think I would try it again.I also harvested some of the bagseed that was ready and am waiting on dry weight.

The Fruity Chronic Juice, Master Kush and Skunk#1 are all in day 44 of flower. Out 6 clones I took from these plants 5 rooted are now in my veg room with about 20 other plants getting ready to go outdoors at the end of the month.

Here are a bunch more pictures, Some are labeled some are not. Thanks for looking and Green Mojo to your grows.

And Happy Mothers Day all you MP moms.I hope you had a great day.


----------



## frankcos (May 8, 2011)




----------

